# اصنع بنزين سيارتك بنفسك



## fagrelsabah (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اصنع محطة بنزين خاصة فى منزلك 

محطة لكل فرد 

اسلوب جديد للطاقة النظيفة 
 *فقد ابتكرت شركة (E-Fuel Corporation) حلاً اقتصادياً بديلاً للبنزين التقليدي الباهض الثمن. إذ يكفي استعمال القليل من السكر والخميرة. *
 *ويتم إدخال هذا الخليط في جهاز صغير نقال يدعى "ميكرو فيولر" (Micro Fueler). يحول هذا الجهاز الخليط الى ايثانول(بواسطة عملية التخمر) يُستعمل بدوره لتغذية السيارات بالطاقة. *
 *يشبه الجهاز خرطوم مضخة بنزين صغيرة الحجم إلا أن تكلفة شرائه ما تزال عالية جداً(عشرة آلاف دولار). *
 *لكن شركة (E-Fuel Corporation) تؤكد أن سعره سيتراجع تدريجياً خلال سنة واحدة. في النهاية، سيعطينا شراؤه راحة امتلاك محطة بنزين متكاملة تحت تصرفنا على مدار الساعة! *
 =======

وطبعا هى سهلة التصنيع ولكن تتطلب مجموعة من المهندسين الشباب الجادين لانتاجها بسعر رخيص

طبعا صاحب الشركة 
بطل كمال الاجسام والممثل 

ارنولد شوارزنجر 
وهو عضو بالبرلمان الامريكي لولاية كالفورنيا

الرابط
http://www.microfueler.com/

http://www.microfueler.com/


----------



## عـلـي (22 يونيو 2009)

اتوقع انه لن يكون بجودة ومفعول البانزين العادي ولو انه يكون بنفس المفعول سوف يرتفع سعره المائة الف 
واتوقع انه سوف يكون فاشل خاصه بدول الخليج لان سعر العشره كيلوب من السكر 20 ريال والخميره سعرالنصف كيلو10 بينما سعر 100 لتر 42 ريال افضل وارخص ممكن ينجح بالدول الي رخيص فيها السكر والخميره وسعر البانزين غالي جداً هذي وجهة نظري ...
اخوكم علي


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 يونيو 2009)

عـلـي قال:


> اتوقع انه لن يكون بجودة ومفعول البانزين العادي ولو انه يكون بنفس المفعول سوف يرتفع سعره المائة الف
> واتوقع انه سوف يكون فاشل خاصه بدول الخليج لان سعر العشره كيلوب من السكر 20 ريال والخميره سعرالنصف كيلو10 بينما سعر 100 لتر 42 ريال افضل وارخص ممكن ينجح بالدول الي رخيص فيها السكر والخميره وسعر البانزين غالي جداً هذي وجهة نظري ...
> اخوكم علي




وجهه نظر سليمة ان استخدمنا السكر المخصص للطعام 

ولكن يمكن استخدام السكر المحروق من صناعات السكر ويسمي المولاس

وكذالك يمكن الاستعانه بالصناعات المغذية لهذا المشروع 
مثل تحويل فضلات المنتجات الزراعية الى وقود وخمائر له
مثل فضلات قصب السكر وقش الارز وكل ما يتحتوى على مواد كربو هيدراتية

حتى نشارة الاخشاب وفضلات منتجات مصانع الاخشاب يمكن تحويلها الى سليلوز ومشتقاته

الموضوع ينجح مع المهندس الشاب الذى يبحث عن موارد نظيفة ورخيصة للطاقة من الامكانيات المحلية فى مدينته او قريته


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يونيو 2009)

موضوع ملفت للنظر .... يعطيك العافية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مهندس فجر الصباح
على الموضوع ،،
ونتمنى ان يساعد في تعددية موارد الطاقة،
ولكن قد يكون في المستقبل .
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## بوبرام (12 أغسطس 2009)

حبذا لو يتمكن احد الاخوة من نشر طريقة تصنيع هذه الالة لتوفير امكانية التجربة من قبل الاعضاء


----------



## الساحر (12 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه...................عشرة الاف دينار الصراحة هذا موضوع فاشل لان عشرة الاف دينار تسدني بنزينة عشرة سنينhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/68.gif


----------



## saydbrka (12 أغسطس 2009)

rauoftawil قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه...................عشرة الاف دينار الصراحة هذا موضوع فاشل لان عشرة الاف دينار تسدني بنزينة عشرة سنينhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/68.gif


 

وكمان تجيك الحكومة تقول ليك دة تصنيع خمور ................ ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## fagrelsabah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بوبرام قال:


> حبذا لو يتمكن احد الاخوة من نشر طريقة تصنيع هذه الالة لتوفير امكانية التجربة من قبل الاعضاء


ببساطة يمكنك السؤال فى قسم *الهندسة الكيميائية*

و
*هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم* (

لانها عميلة تحويل القمامة والفضلات الى غاز الميثان ومشتقاته وادخال مواد كربونية والماء لعمل عدرجة لهما تحت الضغط والحرارة 

وهكذا الحال مع السكر وفى هذا الماكينة ببعض الاضافات من السكرو المواد الكربونية لتحصل على مثيل البنزين


----------

